
Suspicious Updates Around “Google's ‘Director of Engineering’ Hiring Test” - timanglade
http://www.gwan.com/blog/20160405.html#footer
======
nameless912
Can someone please explain to me what the hell is going on here? This article
_screams_ butthurt interviewee, but a lot of people are getting on board with
this guy, and I have no idea who to believe.

~~~
timanglade
It's a bit like the blue/black white/gold dress. A short set of facts that can
be interpreted two different ways.

I'm not sure if the guy is making the whole thing up but Occam's razor would
be that he's just a guy looking for a job trying to put his story out there
and help others.

As to what the LinkedIn posts maybe disappearing, and the spam post by a
maybe/maybe-not Google employee, I have no idea! That just seems weird enough
for fiction to me.

